

The Double Helix of Inequality and Well-Being - X4
http://socialevolutionforum.com/2013/02/08/the-double-helix-of-inequality-and-well-being/

======
webmaven
Hmm. "measure inequality by the ratio of the largest private fortune to the
wealth of a typical (median) household"

Seems like using the Gini coefficient (the standard measure of inequality in a
society) would have been a better choice than creating a new one.

